# digital audio connections



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could I use composite cables to connect digital audio(coaxial) outputs and inputs? I might connect a bluray player(using component video cables) to a my living room TV without HDMI inputs. If I use yellow, red or white cables to connect an STB and bluray player to an different AVR, I won't have to buy more component cables. I can just move some around. I would use an optical cable to connect the bluray play to the HTIB receiver(in the living room) for sound.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Not exactly sure what you are describing, but you can use video cables to connect audio. They're designed for higher frequencies and should work for audio just fine, although it's not recommended from a purist standpoint. Likewise, they should handle digital audio as well. It certainly won't hurt to try it, and if you encounter any problems, just get the proper cables (I can recommend a supplier like Monoprice). On the other hand, I wouldn't recommend using an audio cable for video since impedances are unknown and shielding may be inadequate.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, you can absolutely use a composite video cable to pass digital audio. The composite video cable is designed to handle higher frequencies and bandwidth, so it easily can handle the much lower demands of the digital audio signal. 

FWIW: The reverse is not true, i.e. using audio cables to pass video signal. If tried, it will appear to work, but there will be some loss of video signal fidelity.

XEagleDriver


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, Most likely composite cable is a shielded coax cable with should be fine for digital audio.
You'll need to use the Yellow cable, as most likely white or red are not coax and are sub-optimal to use for this


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

generally yes you can but if there is any "distance" between the devices like more than a couple feet it may not work or may work intermittently because the signal is completely different and using a cable designed for digital signal is highly recomended, I only speak from personal experience :bigsmile:


----------



## The Tapeworks (May 16, 2011)

When you're running new cables, velcro on-wrap straps are a great way to keep your cable runs organized.


----------

